# New (ly purchased) AF 355



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Ok fans...I finally took the plunge and bought a nice Baldwin 355 switcher. At the show I put it on a test track and I could hear the e-unit working. Got it home and today got the shell off and lubed and checked wiring. Finally got the thing to go forward and back. :appl: But, there appears to be some type of short in the aluminum plate that the e-unit and motor rest on. (Picture 1) When I got it on the layout it ran for a quarter turn around and then stopped. It was like a "brownout" with the headlight barely lighting...very lost power.

I've never torn apart one yet so a little tentative. Suggestions?? 

Dave

Also..what are the metal spring loaded contacts for on each side of the trucks


----------



## Strummer (Jan 6, 2013)

Wish I could help,but I only have steamers. Hope someone steps up with some ideas...

Mark in Oregon


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Never took one apart....yet. But I'm sure to find the need soon enough since I have two that don't run great. Below is a website that offers a parts list and exploded figures that might help you to disassemble it -- first page listed, once there, advance through the photos to get the other pages.

From previous postings, these are not the best quality Flyer produced. I'm not sure how to take that remark, but I would be very gentle working with it -- many parts are plastic and perhaps easily damaged.

http://myflyertrains.org/gallery/album209/355_3


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

The Baldwins are a PITA. I have 2, and both needed work. I did the usual cleaning, check wiring issues, and cleaned up the armature. These engines tend to burn up the armatures, or so I heard. I have a NOS armature in my parts bin that I hope I'll never use.All I can suggest is to make sure all of your truck insulating bushings are in fact, in place.Check the wiring, etc. They are after all, just a electric motor, and are similar to the steamers, they just "look" different. That's how I went about working on mine.. Good luck. If I can help more, let me know. I haven't worked on either one of my 355's as they are packed away somewhere, after I got them tuned up and running good. I have 2 complete sets. Dad bought me this set when I was a kid back in the 50's.


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Nuttin and Flyer...I too have heard "bad" things about these AF diesel's. Maybe that's why I wanted one to see for myself. So far...things about status quo. Nuttin...got that page booked marked and have the hardcover book. But this is one of the few that doesn't go a step further and give you some addt info. Also got a 370 waiting in the wings so we'll see. thanks to both for your input..

Dave


----------



## markjs (Dec 11, 2010)

Steve at S-'n-S Trains has can motors a Dallee electronic reversing units and a lead weight for Baldwins at $89 (easy do-it-yourself directions). Check out the website.

Mark


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

daveh219 said:


> Also..what are the metal spring loaded contacts for on each side of the trucks


Those are the pick ups if I reading your question correctly. One side of each truck will have insulated wheels, the other conductive wheels. Similar to HO in that respect. 

Carl


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Not to promote someone over anyone else, but Doug Peck has the can motors and Dallee units in a conversion kit as well -- do not know his prices. Go to Port Lines website and check the table of contents items on the LH side of the page to select the correct page where these are mentioned.

It's a shame they are PITA's as they have nice color schemes and style.

BTW - Flyernut, I've seen the acronym "NOS" very often before but cannot for the life of me figure out what it means. I know as soon as you tell me, I'll feel foolish. But I need to know....


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> Not to promote someone over anyone else, but Doug Peck has the can motors and Dallee units in a conversion kit as well -- do not know his prices. Go to Port Lines website and check the table of contents items on the LH side of the page to select the correct page where these are mentioned.
> 
> It's a shame they are PITA's as they have nice color schemes and style.
> 
> BTW - Flyernut, I've seen the acronym "NOS" very often before but cannot for the life of me figure out what it means. I know as soon as you tell me, I'll feel foolish. But I need to know....


New Old Stock....Like I said earlier, I had a 355 new back in the 50's and it was a quick and great runner. I don't know how many times that thing flew off the track on a curve and landed on the basement floor,lol.. It never once broke, as far as I can remember. At least I don't remember getting butt whipped from Dad!!


----------



## markjs (Dec 11, 2010)

Speaking of acronyms, what does PITA stand for?

Mark


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

PITA = Pain In The A**

Carl


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

You may find that one used here a lot by frustrated modelers......


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Lolololololololol...


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I think I mentioned ealier in the post about a can motor conversion that Port Lines offers.
Just FYI -- here is the link to the page that describes it (must scroll down to the specific section on Baldwin engines)....

http://64.251.10.24/~worldofw/cgi-bin/shoppl.pl/page=canmotorconvkits.htm/SID=681126348


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Well...played around with the e=unit sprayed contact cleaner and off she went...like a bat out of h#$l. Ran off the curve. Can I say exactly what did it?? No, so probably no further help for others in this situation.

Thanks for all the help...as usual.

Dave


----------

